# Tasting



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I am unsure about wines. On mead if that was the case. There would be a whole bunch of us dead or dying.  You always got to have a taste when racking a batch.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I think at worst you might get a bad case of windiness from consuming still-active yeast that'll continue their little party in your gut.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Barry Tolson said:


> I tasted a new mead the other day while it was still fermenting. It was pleasant and I shared this experience with some of the engineers with whom I work. They admonished me, saying that one should not taste wines while they are still fermenting---claiming that while fermenting there are poisonous substances in the wine, such as strychnine.
> I haven't researched this and have no recollection of ever hearing such a thing, but wanted to throw it out here for some feedback. Truth or narishkeit?


Not only narishkeit but bullishikeit!! As soon as you drink the active yeast it will get murdered in the stomach acid. If there are poisonous substances dissolved in the water then they aren't going to precipitate out. Beers are often consumed before active fermentation is done, as well as other alcoholic beverages, especially in the 3rd world countries.

Whatever those guys are brewing I wouldn't drink fermentation complete or not!!! Being a programmer I find engineers a little lacking in common sense sometimes. 

Now one might make the arguement that you don't want to pre-taste because that may or may not be the flavor you end up with, and won't necessarily be true to the finished product. But you are fine.

Rick


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah...My first thought was that those engineers didn't know bubkes about wine making...and it just plain didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

ScadsOBees said:


> As soon as you drink the active yeast it will get murdered in the stomach acid.


Some yeast can make it past your stomach acid, but unless you consume a few gallons at once or have a weakened immune system or a yeast allergy this is no big deal. I make a lot of different fermented foods and beverages, most of which are consumed before the fermentation has run out of juice.

Like I said, I think worst case scenario it'll give you gas.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

That's the sort of thing that happens when you hang out with engineers. If you're one, oops! I get the pleasure of working with engineers. "Interesting" group of folks.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

_Strychnine_? Please share my email, I have an investment opportunity in Iraq to sell them .


----------

